# Just Cooked A MIM Event This Weekend



## Captain Morgan (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice congrats!  MIM seems to require not only a lot of work but a lot
of equipment too...I've seen teams that bring in fencing and flooring
for their sites.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 26, 2007)

Greg has an email out to the Evecutve director of MIM to talk about all that.

Personally, I think its crappy that you could be scored down because of the on-site dog and pony but might have the best barbecue in the comp!


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Mar 26, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Greg has an email out to the Evecutve director of MIM to talk about all that.
> 
> Personally, I think its crappy that you could be scored down because of the on-site dog and pony but might have the best barbecue in the comp!


That is the number one reason you will probably never see me cook a MIM contest. Only chance I'll cook one would be if I got a sponsor who was footing the bill, "dog and pony" included.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 26, 2007)

I agree with Brian.  Lots of work for a contest.  BUT with that said, congrats.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 26, 2007)

I will be at MIM this year.     I plan to get in on the peoples choice judging.


----------

